
Show HN: Text 2 Speech 2 Text, RxJS - asimpledog
https://rxjs-sttts.stackblitz.io/
======
subins2000
Um, nothing happens when I click the button. Is there a browser limitation ?

I'm on Firefox 76, Linux Mint 19

~~~
asimpledog
Ooops, my big bad, I'll add a memo regarding this!

I couldn't make it work in Firefox yet: FF has a limited support for
SpeechRecognition, that is enabled only via a flag. Even then it didn't work
with my example. I'll dig into it further!

Meanwhile, to lessen the disappointment:

You can try this example in desktop/android chrome

OR

In FF open about:config and turn on these flags
media.webspeech.recognition.enable media.webspeech.recognition.force_enable

(remember to turn em off after)

And then try official MDN example for Speech Recognition:
[https://mdn.github.io/web-speech-api/speech-color-
changer/](https://mdn.github.io/web-speech-api/speech-color-changer/)

Sorry for the trouble!

